# Verbraucherzentrale Berlin geht gegen Dialer-Anbieter vor



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/print/44856 findet sich eine äußerst lesenswerte Meldung.

Anbei noch der Link zur Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/scripte/pm_detail.php?id=353

Es wird auch allerhöchste Zeit, dass hier endlich etwas geschieht.


----------



## Fidul (20 Februar 2004)

Irgendwie sieht es nicht so aus, als ob der Dialerschleuderer schon darauf reagiert hätte. Die "1,99 EUR/Min." stehen ganz klein unter "Promotion". Das riecht nach Ärger in Weinheim.

Es ist übrigens wieder einmal ein Mittelschmerz-Dialer.


----------



## cicojaka (20 Februar 2004)

Hoffentlich bezieht sich das Vorgehen der Verbraucherzentrale gleich gegen alle links, die auf der beanstandeten Seite noch so zu finden sind: IQ-Test, p2p, usw.

Dann wäre das durchaus eine klasse Aktion 

cicojore


----------



## dotshead (20 Februar 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie sieht es nicht so aus, als ob der Dialerschleuderer schon darauf reagiert hätte. Die "1,99 EUR/Min." stehen ganz klein unter "Promotion". Das riecht nach Ärger in Weinheim.
> 
> Es ist übrigens wieder einmal ein Mittelschmerz-Dialer.



Ich dachte die neuen Dialer wären von Intexus. Die Preisangabe im Dialer mit 3 facher OK Bestätigung ist allerdings wirklich größer als auf der Webseite.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

I shake my (dots-) head...


cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherzentrale Berlin geht gegen Dialer-Anbieter vo*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/print/44856 findet sich eine äußerst lesenswerte Meldung.
> 
> Anbei noch der Link zur Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale:
> 
> ...



Und hier die Motivation: Man brauch eine Darseinsberechtigung:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/scripte/pm_detail.php?id=351

Der Rollo  :bussi:


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2004)

Manchmal ist das Ergebnis wichtiger als die Motivation


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal ist das Ergebnis wichtiger als die Motivation



Wenn es  = 0 ist, auf jeden Fall. Mal sehen, wie Ebay auf diese Abmahnungen reagieren wird. " Alle Preise auf die 1.Seite ". Auuaaa.

Der Rolle.

z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3588749880&category=378

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3176664137&category=25959

PS: Da trommelt jemand und hat keine Chance :tröst:


----------



## johinos (23 Februar 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherzentrale Berlin geht gegen Dialer-Anbieter vo*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier die Motivation: Man brauch eine Darseinsberechtigung:
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/scripte/pm_detail.php?id=351
> Der Rollo


Man hat sie.
Und ist motiviert.


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2004)

> PS: Da trommelt jemand und hat keine Chance



Ach was. Je mehr Lärm die abgemahnten Anbieter machen, umso mehr Menschen (und Medien) werden darauf aufmerksam, dass hier zunehmend die Zielgruppe Kinder ins Visier der Dialer-Branche gerät - und letztere offensichtlich was dagegen hat, dass die Kids besser vor finanziellem Schaden geschützt werden sollen...


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2004)

Von der Kürzung könnt ich gut leben...


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2004)

Du führst ja auch nicht so viele Prozesse wie die


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2004)

Das würde ich da glatt in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2004)

Wer nicht...  8)


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2004)

Wenn die Berliner die verknappte Kassenlage dadurch aufbessern, dass sie unredliche Gewinne der Dialerdrückerbranche teilweise abschöpfen, haben doch alle Beteiligten etwas davon (Eine sogenannten "win-win"-Situation).

Die haben noch nicht alles beim ersten Mal ausgeschöpft. Der FST-Kodex ist Bestandteil der 0900-Zuteilung und damit verbindlich.

Dort finden wir


> *VI. Dienste mit der Zielgruppe Minderjährige*
> 
> Die Inhalte dürfen nicht geeignet sein, Kinder und Jugendliche in irgendeiner Weise zu gefährden. Eine Animation zu Wiederholungsanrufen darf nicht erfolgen. *Zusätzlich muss zu Beginn des Dienstes ein Hinweis, dass das Einverständnis des Erziehungsberechtigten vorausgesetzt wird, erfolgen.*


Die Drücker, die klar die Telefonrechnung der Eltern von minderjährigen Kindern ins Auge fassen, erfüllen diese Pflicht nach meinem Eindruck heute nicht.

Die kryptische Zahlenkolonne am Fensterrand des Dialers, die angeblich eine Preisinformation sein soll, ist auch für Erwachsene zu wenig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Berliner die verknappte Kassenlage dadurch aufbessern, dass sie unredliche Gewinne der Dialerdrückerbranche teilweise abschöpfen, haben doch alle Beteiligten etwas davon (Eine sogenannten "win-win"-Situation).
> 
> Die haben noch nicht alles beim ersten Mal ausgeschöpft. Der FST-Kodex ist Bestandteil der 0900-Zuteilung und damit verbindlich.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine kryptische Zahlenkolonne? : 090090000583 (1,99 EUR/min)
Warum setzen hier alle beim User einen IQ von unter 20 Points vorraus?
Ist das so in Deutschland? Oder nur im Westen?

Ich habe eben einen 8 Jährigen  gefragt, was "1,99 Eur/min" bedeutet : Lustige Antwort: "Das kostet (min)imum ein Euro und 99 Cent pro Minute." 
Super. Ein hochbegabtes Kind . Weit über dem Durchschnitt der ehrenwerten Leser hier.............was sag ich: weit über dem Durchschnitt ganz Deutschlands.

Moral dieser Gschicht: 
Eines haben dumme und gescheite Menschen gemeinsam: Sie haben keine Ahnung voneinander. 

Ernst Ferstl 
(*1955), österreichischer Lehrer, Dichter und Aphoristiker


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

@anonymous 

was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun , offensichtlich das Kind eines Dialerdrückers 
die lernen früher als andere was Geld und Geldgier bedeutet...

*Lebensweisheit*


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @anonymous
> 
> was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun , offensichtlich das Kind eines Dialerdrückers
> die lernen früher als andere was Geld und Geldgier bedeutet...
> ...



oder eben:

http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/04/05/gross.jpg

DIE DOOOOOOOOFEN KINDER AUS DEUTSCHLAND.

The The


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2004)

Die Zuteilungsbescheide für 0900-Nummern verpflichten den Nutzer zur strikten Einhaltung dieser Bestimmungen aus dem Verhaltenskodex:


> III. Werbung
> 
> *Die Wörter Werbung oder Werbemaßnahmen bezeichnen alle Formen der aktiv veranlassten Veröffentlichungen.*
> 
> ...


Webseiten mit Dialerlinks sind aktiv veranlasste Veröffentlichungen und müssen demzufolge deutlich sichtbar die beworbene Rufnummer sowie den Preis enthalten.

Irreführungen des Verbrauchers bezüglich der Preise des Angebotes sind explizit unzulässig. Der Anschein eines kostenlosen Angebots ist die größte vorstellbare Irreführung des Verbrauchers und eindeutig unzulässig.

Nach dem Wettbewerbsrecht bieten sich hier Verbraucherschützern oder Wettbewerbern gute Ansatzpunkte, auf die Einhaltung dieser Bestandteile der Zuteilungsbescheide zu drängen.

Im Grunde ist jeder Geschädigte mit seinem praktischen Beispiel ein Nachweis der tatsächlich erfolgten Irreführung, wenn die Preisinformation erst nachträglich mit der anschließenden Telefonrechnung bewusst wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Also wat denn nu: 7 Punkt laut FST odet 10 Punkt laut Regtp....könnt Ihr Euch nun mal für einen Regulierer entscheiden oder treffen wir uns in der Mitte (8.5 Punkt) ? Sozusagen der Aufguss aus Verein und Behörde.

Der Rollo  :bussi:


----------



## Raimund (24 Februar 2004)

@dvill,

Du wirst unseren Trollo kaum überzeugen können.

@Der Rollo,

maßgebend sind die Vorgaben der RegTP. Der "Kodex" der Mehrwertlertruppe ist völlig irrelevant! Die haben nichts zu melden, somit muss man sich auch nicht auf irgend etwas "einigen"!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> *Im Internet und weiteren Onlinediensten sind die Preisangaben gut lesbar in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der beworbenen Rufnummer in einer Mindestschriftgröße von 7 Punkt zu platzieren.*



Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob die gut lesbar und in umittelbarem Zusammenhang, nicht auch 
im Anwählprogramm ausreicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob die gut lesbar und in umittelbarem Zusammenhang, nicht auch
> im Anwählprogramm ausreicht.



und warum?  Angst , das potentielle Opfer springt vorzeitig ab, wenn es klar, ehrlich und deutlich 
von Beginn an auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird? Nur wer was zu verbergen hat, 
braucht solche Heimlichtuerei 

cp


----------



## dotshead (24 Februar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir bedingt recht. Andererseits sieht es auch auf vielen Seiten, derweil so aus:
Und dagegen ist wohl nichts einzuwenden. Der Kunde kann sich entscheiden, welche Art
des Zugangs er wünscht.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2004)

Und was fangen wir jetzt mit dieser Information an, daß es den einen oder anderen halbwegs seriösen 
Contentanbieter als vereinsamtes weißes Schaf unter all den anthrazit bis schwarzen Schafen gibt?

Auf US-Sites ist das die Regel im Gegensatz zu Deutschland. Diese Info hilft keinem 
der hier um Hilfe Suchenden weiter, ich glaube kaum , daß hier auch nur ein einziger postet
der solche Contents wollte, mit oder ohne Preishinweis. 

cp


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2004)

> Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob die gut lesbar und in umittelbarem Zusammenhang, nicht auch im Anwählprogramm ausreicht.


Definitiv NEIN.

Die zitierte Stelle aus dem Verhaltenskodex bezieht sich auf Werbung und den Inhalt der Werbung. Von dem Anwählprogramm ist dort nicht die Rede.

Der Verhaltenskodex verlangt explizit die Angabe der Rufnummer und der Kosten in klar ersichtlicher Form. Diese Vorgabe ist gewichtiger als die genannte Schriftgröße. Wenn 7 Punkte zu keiner deutlich sichtbaren Information führen, sind die eben zu klein an der Stelle. Es zählt das Ergebnis.

Ich halte den Kodex für wichtig, nicht den Verein, der ihn erstellt hat. Von dort haben Geschädigte keine Hilfe zu erwarten.

Der Kodex ist aber im Zuteilungsbescheid der 0900-Nummer als verbindlich festgeschrieben und der Nummernnutzer hat sich verbindlich zu seiner Einhaltung verpflichtet. Also müssen auch die Bestimmungen eingehalten werden, die dem Verbraucher nützen.

Der Verbraucher wird durch die gesetzlichen Regeln bezüglich dieser Dienste in eine ganz schlechte Position gebracht und verliert praktisch alle üblichen Rechte aus dem Fernabsatzrecht.

Diese ungünstige Fesselung des Verbrauchers zugunsten anonymer Dialeranbieter wird nicht völlig ohne Kompensation vorgenommen. Einige wenige Pflichten müssen diese Herrschaften schon noch erfüllen. Neben Informationspflichten aus dem Fernabsatzrecht auf jeden Fall auch die Pflichten aus dem Kodex. Dort sind klare, erkennbare Preisinformationen für "alle Formen der aktiv veranlassten Veröffentlichungen" verpflichtend, also insbesondere auf jeder werbenden Webseite.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 März 2004)

Die Hasenfüße unter den Drückern wollen sich scheinbar nicht auf das Getöse der Rechtsberater des Gewerbes verlassen, dass das Begehren der Verbraucherzentrale unbegründet sei.

Heute tippen sie ganz fleißig kleine (Schriftart) große (Pekuniär) Preise auf ihre Startseiten.

Das läuft jetzt so, wie bei Asterix und Obelix der Rückzug der römischen Armee beschrieben steht. Der ist eher unkoordiniert, chaotisch und jeder rettet sich, so gut er kann. Hoffentlich verpennen die letzten nicht die Frist, weil sie noch die vollmundigen Newsletter im Ohr haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Einer mit Wohnsitz in einem italienischen Briefkasten stellt aber offenbar weiter auf stur. Na, die VZ wird uns heute sicher berichten, ob das Ordnungsgeld schon verhängt ist.


----------



## dotshead (5 März 2004)

*Offener Brief an Dietmar*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hasenfüße unter den Drückern wollen sich scheinbar nicht auf das Getöse der Rechtsberater des Gewerbes verlassen, dass das Begehren der Verbraucherzentrale unbegründet sei.
> 
> Heute tippen sie ganz fleißig kleine (Schriftart) große (Pekuniär) Preise auf ihre Startseiten.
> 
> ...



Lieber Dietmar,

anscheinend hat dich dein Dialerhaß verblendet. Deine Ausdrucksweise lässt auf so was schliessen. Auf der einen Seite forderst Du,  dass  die (ich bemühe mal deine Fachterminologie) Dialerdrücker sich RegTP-konform und auch FST e.V-konform verhalten und wenn sich die (deine Fachterminologie benutzend) Dialerdrücker daran halten, bezeichnest Du sie als Hasenfüße. Eigentlich ist doch schon einiges, wenn auch noch nicht alles erreicht.


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Ohne DV vorweg greifen zu wollen: Ich hatte seine Äußerung im Kontext mit den Ankündigungen in diversen Foren verstanden, man werde sich von der VZ Berlin keine Preisauszeichnung vorschreiben lassen:



> Wir haben die Beanstandungen des Verbraucherschutzes intern geprüft und halten die Begründung der Abmahnung für rechtlich nicht relevant. Aus diesem Grunde wird von unserer Seite ein rechtliches Musterverfahren angestrengt.
> 
> Der Betreiber der beanstandeten Seite hat selbst schon rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet, die wir in vollem Umfang unterstützen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Mainpean-Newsletter


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2004)

@ Sascha

Schönes *Zitat* vollmundig, aber schwerlich umzusetzen.


----------



## dvill (5 März 2004)

Noch zwei Zitate, ersteres aus dem Forum von dialerschutz.de:


> Was genau ist eine "Eingangsseite" ?
> 
> - Die Intro Seite einer Homepage ?
> - Die Homepage ?
> ...


Wenn nach diesen starken Worten noch in der Frist die Preisangaben, wenn auch zu sehr am Rand und in zu kleiner Schrift, die Preis nachgepflegt werden, schauen wir doch gerne hin.

Nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen will ich die Kommentierungen unter

http://www.heyms-drbahr.de/findex.php?p=newsletter/letter/25_02_2004_00_40_47.htm

zu diesem Thema. Man dreht und windet sich, möchte gerne etwas gegen die Argumentation des VBZ Berlin vortragen (Klientenpflege), hat aber eigentlich nichts.

Lesenswert ist dort jedenfalls das über Angebote an Minderjährige Gesagte.

Die Rechtssicherheit wächst, wir schauen und staunen ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (5 März 2004)

Sieh mal einer an, unmittelbar vor dem heutigen Fristablauf hat sich ja noch einiges in Sachen Preisauszeichnung getan (Hausaufgaben.de, Tierheime.de)

Am besten gefallen mir die Nemo-Bildchen nur für Erwachsene:
Malvorlagen.de
"Das Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Personen unter 18 Jahren. (29,95€/call aus Deutschland)"


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten gefallen mir die Nemo-Bildchen nur für Erwachsene:
> Malvorlagen.de
> "Das Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Personen unter 18 Jahren. (29,95€/call aus Deutschland)"



Ist halt für seeehr jung gebliebene Erwachsene gedacht , so wie in Dialerbetreiberkreisen eben 
üblich.....

tf


----------



## Fidul (5 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh mal einer an, unmittelbar vor dem heutigen Fristablauf hat sich ja noch einiges in Sachen Preisauszeichnung getan (Hausaufgaben.de, Tierheime.de)


Aber gerade auf der von der VBZ beanstandeten Seite stehen die 1,99 EUR/min immer noch ganz klein und hellgrau unter "Promotion".


----------



## News (5 März 2004)

Nun ja, genau genommen hatte die VBZ ein Dutzend Seiten per Abmahnung beanstandet...im Fall der angesprochenen Seite kam allerdings die einstweilige Verfügung hinzu.
Die wollen wohl testen, ob sie mit so einem Minihinweis durchkommen.

Wie es scheint, haben vor allem die Dialerbetreiber Schm.  und T. nachgegeben. Die erwähnte Seite hat andere Inhaber.  Aber wie ich die VBZ einschätze, ist die Geschichte auch noch nicht zu Ende...


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, genau genommen hatte die VBZ ein Dutzend Seiten per Abmahnung beanstandet...im Fall der angesprochenen Seite kam allerdings die einstweilige Verfügung hinzu.
> Die wollen wohl testen, ob sie mit so einem Minihinweis durchkommen.
> 
> Wie es scheint, haben vor allem die Dialerbetreiber Schm.  und T. nachgegeben. Die erwähnte Seite hat andere Inhaber.  Aber wie ich die VBZ einschätze, ist die Geschichte auch noch nicht zu Ende...



Na garantiert nicht. EV ist aufgehoben.

Ötzi


----------



## yuppi (5 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auf was bezieht sich das garantiert nicht jetzt?  komment garantiert nicht mit durch? 

und EV ist aufgehoben bedeutet was?  

schonmal danke für eine Erklärung, bin noch neu in dem Thema

Gruß
Yuppi


----------



## News (5 März 2004)

Falls das mit der "aufgehobenen EV" stimmt - was ich noch nicht weiß - meint der Poster vermutlich Folgendes:

Die einstweilige Verfügung war ohne Anhörung der Gegenseite erfolgt (was nicht unüblich ist).
Der Referateseitenbetreiber hatte danach aber einen Gerichtstermin angestrengt, um eben seine Sicht der Dinge vorzutragen.
Mag sein, dass das inzwischen geschehen ist und die EV dadurch aufgehoben wurde.
Bevor ich das nicht nachgeprüft habe, ist das aber wirklich nur eine Annahme...


----------



## News (9 März 2004)

Die Gerichtsentscheidung über die Beschwerde gegen die einstweilige Verfügung wurde auf Freitag, 12.3., verschoben.
Was auch heißt: Die Verfügung wurde bisher NICHT aufgehoben.


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

Bitte auch nicht zu vergessen, dass bis Anfang Januar dort keine intexus-Dialer waren, sondern Consul-Info-Dialer (SX-Dialer von freeload). Parallel oder ausschließlich, das weiss ich nicht... Damals war ich in der Analyse noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten 

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000010-735751 vom : Dec 12 2003 5:20PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : h**p://www.haus***.de/***
Hash - Wert :AACCBCF7E4E92A7CBCCE8186B61545DFE1BD8409 
Dateiname : sX12010.exe 
Dialer - Version : sX12010  
Inhalteanbieter : Internet Serv*** DEUTSCHLAND

Wenn man damals die Dialer-Installationsroutine abgebrochen hat, landete man auf ziemlich heftigen XXX-Seiten. Vielleicht kommt ja daher noch der Hinweis "ab 18"???


----------



## tuxedo (10 März 2004)

> Danach auf die Datei "schulstadt" starten. Sie haben auch hier noch einmal die Möglichkeit alle für Sie wichtigen Informationen (ABG, Nutzungsbedingungen und Hilfe) abzurufen. Jetzt aber viel Spaß beim Schnüffeln im Archivserver.



Obiges Zitat habe ich gerade bei Schulstadt.de entdeckt. Typische Vorgehensweise der Dialer-Anbieter:
Preisangaben gehören nach deren Meinung natürlich nicht zu den für den User wichtigen Informationen. Und dann wundern die sich, wenn wir ihnen Irreführung, Täuschung und/oder Abzockerei vorwerfen. :roll:

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (26 März 2004)

Diese Passagen der Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003, § 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG beziehen sich auf die Bereitstellung von Anwählprogrammen, also die zeitliche Phase vor dem Bezug als Reaktion auf die bewusste Entscheidung des Verbrauchers:


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> "B. Zu erfüllende Mindestanforderungen an Anwählprogramme
> ...
> II. Gestaltungs- und Verhaltensweise für die Bereitstellung/Bereithaltung von Anwählprogrammen
> ...


Soviel ist sehr klar formuliert:

Der Hashwert muss *"ohne Anforderung durch den Nutzer entgeltfrei mitgeteilt werden".*

Diese Anforderung ist bei vielen heute in der RegTP-DB enthaltenen Dialern nicht erfüllt. Dort ist eine Bereinigung des Datenbestandes also dringlich.

Ebenso muss bei der Bereitstellung des Dialers zum Bezug die *Mehrwertdienstenummer offensichtlich und eindeutig erkennbar* sein. Dies schließt insbesondere die Erkennbarkeit dieser oft kryptischen Nummer als Mehrwertdienstenummer mit ein.

Bei Nennung der Mehrwertdienstenummer ist nach meiner Kenntnis der Vergaberichtlinien für 0900-Nummern eine korrekte Preisinformation ebenfalls erforderlich.

Insofern leitet sich hieraus bereits eine notwendige Preisinformation im Bezugsfenster ohne Anforderung des Nutzers ab. Man darf also gespannt sein, was das Gericht heute entscheidet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 März 2004)

> Das LG Mannheim hat die ursprüngliche Verfügung, die die Verbraucherzentrale gegen Refer***.ag erwirkt hatte, jetzt bestätigt. Ich habe (als Medienvertreter) gerade mit dem Gerichtssprecher telefoniert.


Zitat NurzuGast um 14:16

Das wäre gut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (30 März 2004)

Oh, das Posting hatte ich übersehen - und gerade dazu einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Das Zitat stammt übrigens ebenfalls von mir, ich fremdelte da gerade bei der anderen Seite 
Gruß, Cay


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das Posting hatte ich übersehen - und gerade dazu einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Das Zitat stammt übrigens ebenfalls von mir, ich fremdelte da gerade bei der anderen Seite
> Gruß, Cay



das macht nichts , so gute Nachrichten dürfen auch noch mal gepostet werden   

tf


----------

